# Island Hood Vent Centering Problems



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

DO NOT remove structural componets without professional advice!


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

If the vent is wide enough, you could just go around the beam. Cut the vent in two peices, "notch" around the beam, and patch the seam between the vent and the beam. Like I said..IF the vent is wide enough, the air will still flow past it.


----------

